# Celebrity Resort World - Kissimmee



## natescape (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all. I just bought a 2-bed villa at Celebrity Resort World in Kissimmee for week 7 (we're both school teachers and are off then) sight unseen for $99 on eBay and am just a bit freaked out by the pleothera of negative reviews out there. On one hand, I may have scored a bargain, as this unit should be renovated this year and a lot of the negative reviews might not apply...

or ...

it might be a bad resort and we'll regret the decision. Can I get some reassurances from folks out there?

Also, would it work for a pair of 4-person families, or would that just be too crowded?

It hasn't been reviewed on the main site in several years, so I'm not quite as reassured by the positive reviews as I should be.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Nate,

I understand the selller is funny looking...  

John Faeth
"The Seller"

PS. 2 four person families would be a little tight


----------



## natescape (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL. Hi John.  

I certainly have no qualms about John or the buying experience. I'm just hoping folks can tell me that the upgrades will make the resort a pleasant place to stay.


----------



## Judy (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Resort World, Natescape.  I a own a two-bedroom week 26 there.  It isn't a "bad resort".  Just a little dated.  It can't compete with the newer resorts and IMHO never will, not even after the renovation.  But it's comfortable for 6 people (not 8) and has a great location for access to the parks.
My complaint is with the new management: their poor communication, sudden special assessment, higher MF, higher transfer fees, and especially heavy handed sales program for RCI Points.
If your unit is not already in RCI Points, you will be able to exchange through either RCI Weeks or II. Don't let the sales staff tell you different.  I have good luck with II.  My Resort World week almost always sees more exchange choices than either Worldmark or The Ridge Tahoe, Presidents' Week.


----------



## natescape (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Judy. Is this the Celebration World Resort you have listed in your photoshows? If so, I feel a bit better about it.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 29, 2007)

natescape said:


> Hi all. I just bought a 2-bed villa at Celebrity Resort World in Kissimmee for week 7 (we're both school teachers and are off then) sight unseen for $99 on eBay and am just a bit freaked out by the pleothera of negative reviews out there. On one hand, I may have scored a bargain, as this unit should be renovated this year and a lot of the negative reviews might not apply...
> 
> or ...
> 
> ...



sounds like a good price to me.


----------



## Judy (Jan 30, 2007)

natescape said:


> Hi Judy. Is this the Celebration World Resort you have listed in your photoshows? If so, I feel a bit better about it.


No, sorry.  Celebrity Resort World Orlando and Celebration World Resort are two different resorts.  I was at Resort World for the owners meeting this fall, but I haven't stayed there for several years so I don't have a Celebrity Orlando photoshow.


----------



## Judy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Celebrity Orlando Photoshow*

I found a few photos of Celebrity Resort Orlando from 2003 and turned them into a mini-photoshow.  You can see it here:

http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/ab4qh5QJ

I have every reason to think that there have been few is any changes since my husband took these photos.
I don't have a photo of the second bathroom, but the two-bedroom units really do have two bathrooms.
I hope these pictures help.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 2, 2007)

We stayed at one of the Celebrity resorts years ago and the units seemed fancier, with darker drapes, lots of royal blue.  What is the difference between Oaks and Spas?  I think we stayed at Spas and I think it was called Spas at Resort World or something like it.  We had a three bedroom lockoff that did have a wet bar and there was a mirror in the master above the bed, just as in your pictures, and the bathtub was probably the same.  The tile around the tub was not as dark and I don't remember the cabinets being white, either.  Hmmmm....

I wonder which was the one we stayed?   It was sure nice.


----------

